# American Quarter Horse Congress



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm going. I'm not sure when, I think reigning will be going on because we want to go to the auction. My trainer and some freinds are going. I can't wait to see puppy alley. It will be a miracle if I make it home w/out a new corgi. I'm going to bring a golf cart down and ride around w/ a for sale sign on it... Are you renting a golf cart?


----------



## silver spurs (Sep 17, 2008)

nawh we are only going for a couple days,i would love to rent one but we will live just walking. im excited to go to pbr and see justin mcbride ride!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm just plain excited to go. I actually got a billet in the mail with a registration form... just for kicks I added up what it would have cost me to go into just one class (the 2 year old western pleasure) it would have been like 1700 I think and that was BEFORE the hotel. I havent gotten hotel reservations yet. We have to decide on the date first. I think the 3rd week in Oct? I'm just going for a long weekend.


----------



## silver spurs (Sep 17, 2008)

yeah its not cheap, but then again nothing in the horse world is haha. I just go crazy when i look at the horses and the nice saddles and clothes. I realize how poor i am haha. Someday....


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm gonna go down and DREAM about being a congress competitor!


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

I hope you guys have fun!!! I want to make it there someday to watch and then dream about showing.... local/State level shows for now  lol...Have fun!!!!!


----------



## cjessy (Feb 24, 2008)

I am going to Congress here in Columbus, only to buy a lot of things I may or may not need :wink:


----------



## PG'sGal4ever (Sep 25, 2008)

Id love to go for the Hole time, its like 3 weeks or so? My freind shows down there so im sure she'd like the support. We'd probally bring our trailer down and camp in one of the local campgrounds .


My mom is probally the only person in the world that could walk down puppy alley and not get one, however Id probally buy a few there so cute lol


----------



## Mcfrumple (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm going the weekend of the 10th!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

next weekend is state fair... we will decide then when we are going... the weekend of the 10th would be a good weekend to go because it's a 3 day... hmmmm...... I think we are looking at the weekend after... whenever the auction is... my trainer usually picks up 1 or 2 babies there....


----------

